# TG585v7



## c.jhay_09 (Mar 25, 2009)

why can't i reconfigure my thomson speedtouch TG585v7?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know, perhaps if you told us a bit more about what you're trying to do? What's the exact issue you're trying to solve, and what are the symptoms of the failure?


----------



## c.jhay_09 (Mar 25, 2009)

johnwill said:


> I don't know, perhaps if you told us a bit more about what you're trying to do? What's the exact issue you're trying to solve, and what are the symptoms of the failure?



i used to connect through my wireless router (tg585v7) with no hussle.but then, a couple of days ago,i cannot connect with my router. its says, "connected but with limited access" ..so i decided to directly connect my DSL to my lan port and i have a full access. so what i did is,i tried to reset my router,and install it again but it wont push through. please help me.thanks in advance.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Pull the Power cord from the back of the router and leave for a couple of minutes, then reconnect. This is not the same as switching off at the wall. If that doesn't work try a Factory reset. (Read the manual). If that doesn't work reinstall the software.
Re the wireless. can you tell if the adapter is seeing the net? If so re-enter the Logon/password and wep/wap .


----------



## c.jhay_09 (Mar 25, 2009)

belfasteddie said:


> Pull the Power cord from the back of the router and leave for a couple of minutes, then reconnect. This is not the same as switching off at the wall. If that doesn't work try a Factory reset. (Read the manual). If that doesn't work reinstall the software.
> Re the wireless. can you tell if the adapter is seeing the net? If so re-enter the Logon/password and wep/wap .


i tried to reset my router but nothing changed.and the manual that comes along with it was all in arabic. i cannot even reinstall the software because every time i do,it says "the wizard detects FSM scenarios" and the installation process stucks up there. i even searched the net what FSM scenarios means but no luck. and also, my laptop detects the wireless network but i cannot connect with it even if i have an excellent signal.another thing is,when i connect directly my dsl cable to my laptop i have a good connection but when i transfer my dsl cable to the router and connects through wireless,i get no connection at all.hope you can help me with all this.thanks a lot.


----------



## Panayotis (Sep 23, 2004)

Have a look to:

http://www.speedtouch.net.nz/forum/
http://www.speedtouchforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=1089
http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfcs-A/Alcatel/Modems/ (to get firmware)


----------

